# Acer Aspire 1410 Won't boot and Recovery freezes



## Jace0001 (Dec 11, 2010)

Need some assistance with my Acer Aspire 1410. My son dropped it off the couch and at the time it looked OK. I shut it down and rebooted it and it was OK. I tried to start it later that day and it flashed the Acer bios screen and went to a black screen. The Recovery console will let me go as far as initiating the setup and just freezes at "Please wait a moment" it has been frozen there for 30 minutes. I'm thinking the hard drive may have been damaged when it was dropped. I'm not sure. If the hard drive is bad, I suppose I could get another one but how would I get all the factory information and my OS back on it like it was when I purchased it new

-Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try removing the harddrive and then reinserting it. Hopefully it was just knocked loose. Maybe do the same with the ram.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would definitely check the drives are seated properly and the RAM as well.

If you didn't create the recovery disk set when you received the laptop then you 

would have to contact Acer and see if you can order a recovery disk set.


----------



## Jace0001 (Dec 11, 2010)

I did as you suggested. Both the ram and HDD seemed to be firmly in place and the connections were good.


----------



## Jace0001 (Dec 11, 2010)

The recovery data is on the HDD recovery partition but this small laptop doesn't have a disk drive so I guess I would need to contact Acer. Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can verify that it is a harddrive problem by download a diagnostic utility from the hd manufacturer.

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## Jace0001 (Dec 11, 2010)

Toshiba unfortunately does not have a utility. Site stated HDD is warranted by OEM for 3 years.


----------



## Jace0001 (Dec 11, 2010)

I booted the sys after removing the HDD and received the message, Check cable connection PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM. No bootable device --- insert boot disk and press any key. I don't know if that helps to diagnose the issue or not.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Jace0001 said:


> I booted the sys after removing the HDD and received the message, Check cable connection PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM. No bootable device --- insert boot disk and press any key. I don't know if that helps to diagnose the issue or not.


Hello Jace0001;3024838,

The PXE rom message is Network Boot.
You can enter the BIOS and disable network boot and that will disappear.

Download the UBCD from the link in my signature.
Then use the Second link to put it on to a USB stick.

Once that is done, boot the laptop to the USB stick, it will load to a menu.
Choose HDD>Diagnosis
Choose Drive Fitness Tools by Hitachi.
When it asks, choose ATA only.
Your drive should be listed.
Run the quick test first. (basic tests)
If it passed, run the long test. (basic tests)
If the drive fails either test (or both) the hard drive will need to be replaced.

Reboot the computer.
Select RAM
Select Memtest86+
It will run automatically.
After approximately 20-40 minutes the first pass will complete. Let it run for a minimum of two hours after that.

Post back if you recieve any errors.


----------



## Jace0001 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll try that, thank you.


----------



## Jace0001 (Dec 11, 2010)

OK,

I downloaded and extracted the .iso file to cd. For the second part, to put in on a USB it asked me to select a linux distribution? which one do i need and how do I get the files I need transferred from my cd to my usb? I'm a little fuzzy on the next step of the process.

Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You don't have to burn the .iso to CD if you want it on USB. 

It will ask you for a distro, you select Ultimate Boot CD from the menu. Then you browse to the location of the .iso file.


----------

